# Saturday project



## John Conroy (Aug 22, 2021)

A friend asked me to build him a 118" X 50" steel mesh gate. The question when building something this large is how to hold it down to prevent it moving during welding. No problem, another buddy's has a fab shop that is closed on Saturday so I borrowed his Miller 251 and his 8' X 10' fab (with a 3/4" thick steel top) table to clamp everything down during welding. It didn't take long with that table and it turned out perfectly square.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 22, 2021)

Wow that's a big boy. Must be some beefy hinges too.


----------



## Janger (Aug 22, 2021)

How will you finish it John?


----------



## John Conroy (Aug 22, 2021)

That's  his job. LoL


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 23, 2021)

Need a serious gate post to mount that puppy on as well.


----------

